# Morel Dogs (Dawgz)



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

So I see some are buying/selling dogs on here to find morels.... but does NO ONE have proof? Well juz check out moreldawgmushrooms.com or YouTube Amos Noseit. See for yourself! http://youtu.be/67WnlNXLtso


----------

